# What blade to use with red oak?



## slbrook28 (Dec 18, 2012)

I am building my first project and i'm building a coffee table. I am using red oak because i like the way it looks and i tried some stain out on a sample piece and love the way it turned out. I am joining 1 X 12 together to make the top and everytime i cut them they chip on the ends. I am using a miter saw and a circular saw because i am on a budget for now. How can i stop the chipping while using these tools?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Tearout on cuts across the grain is most common, and oak is fairly prone to tearout. Some cures are a high quality sharp blade with little runout, with a highish number of teeth, as steep of a top bevel grind as you can find, possibly a lower hook angle, and a zero clearance insert for the saw. Most alternate top bevel grinds (ATB) have a top bevel in the 10° to 20° range...a "Hi-ATB" grind will have a top bevel of 25° to 40°...the steeper the top bevel, the lower the tearout will be if all other aspects of a blade are equal. 

If you'd give the blade sizes of the two saws your using, someone might be able to give a specific recommendation.

Tips for picking saw blades


----------



## slbrook28 (Dec 18, 2012)

Well since im new at this. None of what you said makes any sense to me. I was really just looking for any advice on a good blade to start with. Im usinf a 7 1/4" circular saw and a 10" miter saw!


----------



## Rashed (Oct 15, 2012)

While using your miter saw for cuts, don't do the full cut in one pass. To avoid chip offs, make the first pass 1/4 inch deep only, this way you will avoid the blade teeth coming out from the board vertically and chip your board. And after the 1/4 inch cut is done, go for the full cut and make sure you hold your board tight or use a clamp so it doesn't move between cuts. I do it this way and never chipped a board.

Try it and tell us how did it go.


----------



## jeffsw6 (Nov 24, 2012)

The first suggestion he makes is, maybe the saw blade you have is meant for rough cutting. It may have only 40 or so teeth. Finish cut 10" blades have around 80 teeth. If your miter saw blade has only 40 teeth you should buy another blade. Keep the rough cut one around, you'll use it eventually.


----------



## slbrook28 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

slbrook28 said:


> Well since im new at this. None of what you said makes any sense to me. I was really just looking for any advice on a good blade to start with. Im usinf a 7 1/4" circular saw and a 10" miter saw!


For your circular saw I'd go with a Freud Diablo (HD) or DeWalt Precision Trim (Lowes) 24T or 40T blade, depeninding on how thick the material is and how smooth you want the cut. More teeth makes a smoother cut but makes the saw labor more, and is more prone to burning.

For your miter saw, I'd go with a good 60T or 80T ATB or Hi-ATB grind. Irwin Marples, Freud Diablo, or DW Precision Trim are all good examples that are good value, and are available at most home centers.


----------



## slbrook28 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you very much. Just what i needed to know!


----------

